# Air Raid Shelter (Spider Warning!) - March 2015



## UE-OMJ (Mar 22, 2015)

Visited with Lady Pandora recently on a rather cold, dark night.


Not much info, other than it's an old air-raid shelter!  There are a few of these entrances dotted around in the woods, and they all link up. A fair size down there but not huge, and really not very deep underground. Once you've seen one bit the rest all seem the same.




















































































It seems we were not alone down there... these buggers were on the roof pretty much everywhere 













Thanks for looking...

.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice one! Hats off for finding this! 
Fantastic photos as usual!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice find! Not sure about those red and black spiders tho! haha


----------



## marieke (Mar 22, 2015)

Gosh, I have not seen anything like this, except in Malta. Do you know why they were built in woods? and just what is that bling mushroom thing? Excellent pictures which I have enjoyed. Thank You


----------



## Tizzme (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice report that,Them spiders look like something out of a horror film ???


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 22, 2015)

marieke said:


> Gosh, I have not seen anything like this, except in Malta. Do you know why they were built in woods? and just what is that bling mushroom thing? Excellent pictures which I have enjoyed. Thank You



Thanks 

I'm guessing it has something to do with the big house/building that is right next to the wood. (but I don't want to give out much info on that)

As for that mushroom thing, I wish I knew - I'm finding it hard to find info on what it is, I'm just pleased I didn't squish it, as it was on the second walk-by that we noticed it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice find and great report,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Mar 22, 2015)

Remarkably well preserved, I liked the fungi foto, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lovely piccies mate !! I dont think that there is too much secrecy surrounding this shelter. Im pretty sure it has been reported on here many times a few years back. It was part of The Grove - The LMS railway wartime operations centre built outside London to escape the worst of the bombings !! And you're right about those spiders, i have visited many, many underground places and have never seen such a large concentration of the buggerz ! PS That first shot is a CRACKA !!! Thanks for posting !!


----------



## LadyPandora (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm so glad you didn't post the photo of me, haha.
I did love that mushroom, it tasted nice as well, I did however start seeing things afterwards.
Those spiders were bloody awful, all my photos came out wonky as I couldn't concentrate.
Note to self: OMJ likes to freak the s*** out of me.
Was a fun night


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 25, 2015)

False Black Widow spiders I think. Now quite common in South and West. They prefer dark, damp places. They can give you a nasty bite but not fatal. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24636116


----------



## krela (Mar 25, 2015)

Gawd blimey everything is called a false widow these days. No they're just plain old cave spiders - Meta Minardi, very common underground.


----------



## KM Punk (Apr 28, 2015)

Lovely stuff, looks really cool. That spider looks abit menacing though


----------

